

Good System, Bad System (2008) - lordmax
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20080801/how-hard-could-it-be-good-system-bad-system.html

======
OafTobark
Wouldn't it make more sense not to buy from Starbucks if you're going to take
a stance and instead from another coffee shop rather than switch from one
branch to another two blocks away... Sure, that particular branch will end up
making one cup of coffee (or whatever) less than the 60th branch but
effectively Starbucks ends scoring the same.

To be fair, a bad employee is not representive of a whole company and
Starbucks probably shouldn't be punished as a whole but we "vote with our
wallets" as they say and surely there must be a non-starbucks place nearby.

